# Greetings from Poland



## MichalCielecki (Jun 16, 2011)

Greetings,

Finally after getting a gmail account I decided to register here at this great place. :wink: 

I'm a composer from Poland, creating soundtracks mostly for games. Since I was a kind I was messing up with sound modules, then in 2006 I started to create music with VSTs for game projects. Joined a few mod projects and got addicted to composing, what led me to some great experiences. Today, I have a couple of titles completed, including soundtrack for PCF/Epic/EA's Bulletstorm game (cooperation with Krzysztof Wierzynkiewicz).

What else... I'm working as a percussionist at our local philharmonic orchestra and am a member of a modern jazz trio. :wink:

I'm pretty excited to be here with all of you!

Cheers,


----------



## Pietro (Jun 17, 2011)

Siema :D.

Welcome, mate. Finally.

- Piotr


----------



## Przemek K. (Jun 17, 2011)

Czesc  and also welcome.


----------



## bryla (Jun 17, 2011)

Witam


----------



## Mike Marino (Jun 17, 2011)

Michael,

Welcome to the forum! It's great to have you here.

- Mike


----------



## maraskandi (Jun 30, 2011)

Welcome Mihau!


----------

